

The American Middle Class - curi
http://reason.tv/video/show/61.html

======
dkokelley
This ties in a lot with what PG says about creating wealth
(<http://paulgraham.com/wealth.html>). It's not about how much money you make,
it's about how much "stuff" you can get with it. It's about what your efforts
(work) will gain you.

------
delackner
The logical fallacies in that video are breathtaking. This must be how
conservative-voting people view the world, and for that at least it is
informative.

